# 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Car - 2000 Audi S4 - 2.7T - Automatic. Build date late 1999. 
I do NOT have a VAG-COM; just a generic scanner. 
Yesterday car developed a problem; would only move under very light load. Found an intercooler hose had become disconnected; this 80% solved the problem. 
Under light/medium acceleration I can feel the turbos spool. If I go to more throttle I hear a popping/backfiring sound and lose power. The engine will still turn up to redline (in gear). With no load (park) the engine turns right up; as there is no real load on the turbos. 
For the LIFE of me it feels like a misfire; under heavy accel I get a flashing check engine light that goes away if I backoff the throttle. The check engine light is off most of the time. My generic scanner found P1606 which, to me, does not indicate a misfire but a problem with the ABS computer?? The low brake pad indicator (amber) has come on in the center cluster; but NO other warning lights at all of any kind. 
Thanks in advance for advice/theories/hints.....anything!


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (Jrod511)*

bump


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (Jrod511)*

I am having the exact same problem right now. car is fine - but when heavy boost is called for the CEL flashes and cuts back. I did a vag scan and it came back with B1 S1 o2 sensor intermittent- anyways being serviced as we speak - should find out today if this caused the problem. I did mention the code and car backfiring under boost so all hoses are also being checked for tears. Let keep you updated - later today hopefully 


_Modified by temagnus2004 at 6:59 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (temagnus2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *temagnus2004* »_when heavy boost is called for the CEL flashes and cuts back.

Flashing CEL under accel is bad. On a stock S4, typically caused by raw fuel entering exhaust and burning on hot cat(s) meaning forward cats are at risk of melting.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (GLS-S4)*

hahaha- that would be a problem normally but I had them piggied







- I just got word from my tech - o2 sensor replaced but coilpack number 5 was bad - replaced - viola - running from cops again


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (temagnus2004)*

Same here. It FELT like a misfire. It ACTED like a misfire. It just wasn't coding a misfire. I replaced a coil pack and good as gold.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (Jrod511)*

it was interesting that coilpack only acted up under heavy load - 99 percent of the time its at idle the coilpacks act up. I believe its when the CEL flashes like that and goes off it indicates possible coilpack failure


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 S4 - Cuts out under heavy load; P1606 (temagnus2004)*

CEL flashes under load because raw fuel is entering and burning in the exhaust, the EGT senses overtemp and triggers CEL to flash. Even with piggies, you still don't want raw fuel burning in the exhaust. There are several things that can cause this symptom including a failed coilpack.
Glad to hear it's all fixed up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok I need some help to I have 2001 s4 and its doing the same thing your guys cars doing under heavy load its not pulling very well i just changed the pasinger side EGT found that with vag-com scan what els do i look for ? and also my enging light is never on after hard acceleration i let off the car will buck and then backfire what the hell does that mean










_Modified by project lil ugly at 4:51 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Having a similar issue. Are the coilpacks cheap/easy to replace?


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*

Well i just fixed my car the other day it was a torn rubber boot at the throttle body and the pas side EGT if i was you i would take a look at the rubber boot at the throttle body


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (project lil ugly)*

Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

its doesnt get any easier! coilpacks extremely easy to replace, not too expensive about 70? bucks apiece to replace? It literally takes 1 minute to replace.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (temagnus2004)*

That's really good to hear. I have a friend who's an Audi tech doing my CV boots so he's gonna do a quick scan and see what exactly is going on.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

Had another friend scan my A6 with his VAG Com, and it was a misfire in cylinder number 5 caused by a crappy coilpack. He brought a few extra coilpacks and replaced it and now I'm as good as new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

